# Grated potatoes question (i.e. latkes or hash browns)



## jamoehope (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,

We've made latkes from scratch and would like to make hash browns also. My BF was complaining about having to remove the excess moisture from grated potatoes. It is a pain.

We discussed one possible alternative: using a potato ricer with a cheesecloth. Then I decided to come on here. Are there techniques to make removing the moisture easier? Any tips?

Thanks for any advice!
Jamie


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 4, 2010)

The only way I know is to put the shredded potatoes in the middle a tea towel, gather up the corners and twist and squeeze until you wring out all the moisture.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2010)

If you want to try the ricer, I think it would work.  That's how I get the water out of frozen spinach after I thaw it.  I don't think you need a towel if you use a ricer.


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't think you'd need a cheesecloth if you used the ricer. That sounds like an excellent tip, I might try that myself. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2010)

Depending on how you grated the potato. 

First, if you used the big hole greater then all you need is a colander, I'm assuming that is what you are talking about, since you are planning to make hash browns. 
If, not then:
Second, if you used the small holes and using it for latkes you do not need to bother with removing the juice. It is a myth that the latkes will taste better, or that it would not work. All you need is an extra spoon of flour and everything will be fine.


----------



## jamoehope (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies! I may try a ricer also since there seems to be a consensus on it.


----------



## jamoehope (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked up potato ricers and found this website: Potato Ricer Reviews & Recommendations. Buy Online! . It lists uses for the potato ricer, and all of them good! Such as:


"Use your  Potato Ricer to make ‘restaurant quality’ creamed potatos or  Croquettes.
Make fruit purees, or coulis (ideal for freshly made baby food)
Juice oranges and lemons quickly by hand (cut them into quarters first)
Need a  giant garlic press? – put  the fine diskin your potato ricer and puree a large quantity of  garlic in one go
 Make crispier fried vegetables and hash browns by squeezing the water out before frying. This technique is used when making Rosties
Squeeze the water from cooked greens such as spinach when using as a filling in recipes like quiche, stuffed pasta, lasagne, crepes etc.
Press liver or eggs through your potato ricer rather than chopping them
Mash sweet potato, carrots, parsnip, turnips, yams, or anything else you fancy
Make some traditional dished such as:*Lefse* (a dish from Norway), *Spätzle* (North German noodles) and *Rosties* (Swiss fried potatoes),
Buying a new potato ricer? Give the kids your old one and let them play with Play Doh or Fimo -It makes great hair!"


----------

